# Stumps Pizza



## Bruce B (Oct 15, 2006)

Good looking pies there Mike!!!


----------



## cflatt (Oct 15, 2006)

those look  great...now I'm hungry


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2006)

Don't get much better than that!!!  Good job there Mike!!!


----------



## allie (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you have a supplier for those little cardboard pizza rounds?  

They do look good!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice job Mike!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 15, 2006)

I likes pizza.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 15, 2006)

Great looking Pizza there Mike!  Do you deliver?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 15, 2006)

What Kloset said!
Nice lookin' pies Mike


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice looking pies. Did you make the pie crust are buy it and was it grilled are oven cooked?

Thanks,
Missing link.


----------



## john pen (Oct 16, 2006)

looks good !


----------



## Finney (Oct 16, 2006)

Pizza looked good Mike.  Hard to beat a pizza on the grill on in a smoker.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 16, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> The Pizzas are pre-made unbaked pizzas from Sams.  It's the ones they sell by the slice in the stores.
> 
> 
> Missing Link,  I cooked them in my smoker.



those sam's pizza's are good. especially looked good in those pics


----------



## hrchdog (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey Mike what temp did you run your stumps at for the pizza?


----------



## allie (Oct 16, 2006)

Darn, I was really hoping you had a place to get those rounds.  I love making pizza and would really love to find some of those so I can use them when I have a crowd and don't have enough pizza pans.  I end up using baking sheets along with the pizza pans.


----------

